# Hallo zusammen



## Torsten. Z (10. Feb. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

seit anfang Oktober sind wir stolze Besitzer eines 500m² Gartens in dem auch ein Garten Teich ist. Diesen Teich haben wir mit 3 Leuten gesäubert, von Schlamm und Pflanzen befreit (insgesamt haben wir 15 90L Schubkarren + 200 10L Baueimer Schlamm aus dem Teich geholt). Der Teich sah erst sehr klein aus so zugewachsen und verlandet war er. Als wir nach 3 Tagen fertig waren sahen wir die Ausmaße  33,2m²  Teichfläche. An der Tiefstenstelle ist er so 1.60/1,70 m (Fläche ca. 2,0m x 1,5m). Also ist er Groß genug für einige Fische. Jetzt musste ein Filter her, also Google bemüht und erstmal gelesen und sich in verschiedenen Foren schlau gemacht. 

Entschieden haben wir uns für ein Spaltsieb Vorfilter 200my (Eigenbau), Helix Filter 500L und einen BBF (Bewachsenen Bodenfilter) mit einen Volumen von 5,26m³.  Zu erwähnen wäre noch das der Teich über eine art Oberflächen Skimmer verfügt welcher den Teich bei Regen und Teilwasserwechsel vorm Überlaufen schützt und das schmutzige Oberflächenwasser direkt in die Kanalisation leitet, welche direkt unter dem Teich verläuft und mit einen 75er Flansch verbunden ist.

Aushub für den Filter.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/6/3/1/0/Filter1_thumb.jpg

Fertiger Filter (Eine vernümpftige Abdeckung fehlt noch).







Der Bodenfilter der auf den Bild noch leer ist ist nun mit gebrochenen Blähton und Kies befühlt und auch schon bepflanzt worden.


Nach dem die Arbeiten abgeschlossen waren und das Wasser ca. 2 Wochen im Teich war kammen die ersten Fische. 
2 kleine Spiegelkarpfen (ca. 8 cm)
6 Bitterlinge (ca. 6cm)+ 4 Teichmuscheln
6 Gründlinge (ca. 7 cm)
6 Goldfische (Klein ca. 6cm)

Geplant sind jetzt noch 3 Junge Kois im Frühjahr, welche ich von einen anderen User bekommen *Danke*.

zZt. ist der Teich ein Molch Domizil egal wann und wo man sich am Teich bewegt man trifft auf die Tiere. Es sind zwei Arten an und in unseren Teich vertreten der __ Teichmolch und der etwas größere __ Bergmolch.






https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/6/3/1/0/molche1_thumb.jpg

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/6/3/1/0/molchl1_thumb.jpg

Aber nicht nur der Teich wurde geändert, was machen mit den übriggebliebenen Sand-Bruchstein aus dem Steinbruch? Die Lösung war schnel gefunden eine Kräuterschnecke muss her.






https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/6/3/1/0/kruterschnecke_thumb.jpg

Gruß
Torsten

_EDIT by Annett: Wie unten angekündigt, einige der Bilder in Links verwandelt. Beste Grüße Annett_


----------



## Christine (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

  Torsten,

herzlich :Willkommen2 hier im Forum. 

Das sieht alles sehr interessant aus.  

Am besten gefallen mir jedoch die Kräuterspirale und Deine Molchzucht *neidischguck*

Du wirst Dich hier wohlfühlen und bestimmt viele Tipps und Anregungen finden.


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Torsten,

Willkommen bei uns im Forum.

Süße Teichbewohner hast Du da...  


Bist Du aber trotzdem so gut und hälst Dich an die "Auflagen" bezüglich Imagebefehl?!
Bis zwei zählen, kann doch nicht so schwer sein. 

Versuchs mal mit einem Klick auf "edit" -> "erweitert", nimm die Image-Befehle wieder raus und schau mal unterhalb der Smileys die Galerie-Funktion an.
(Bild anklicken, erzeugten Link an gewünschte Stelle kopieren und in der Vorschau anschauen.)
Oder Du liest Dir mal die Anleitung aus meiner Signatur durch.

Du hast dafür max. 1h Zeit (nach Absenden eines jeden Beitrages), also jetzt noch 20Minuten.

Ich kann sie Dir leider nur in Links umwandeln.. daher musst Du selbst ran.


Edit:  Da die Editierzeitspanne nun eh vorbei ist, werde ich einige der Bilder in Links umwandeln. Als Kompromiss lasse ich bis 200kB Gesamtgröße sichtbar. Bitte beim nächsten Mal einfach daran denken, dass es noch Leute ohne DSL gibt.


----------

